# Crunchy Munchy Chicken



## crewsk (Oct 1, 2004)

This is what my son is making for supper tonight. Like th Bottoms-Up Chocolate Cake, it is from Better Homes & Gardens New Jr. Cookbook.

2lbs. meaty chicken pieces(breast, thighs, & legs)
2C. cornbread stuffing mix, crushed
1egg, beaten
2Tbsp. milk
2Tbsp. honey(optional)
2Tbsp. butter or margarine, melted

Preheat oven to 375 deg. Remove skin from chicken & rinse chicken under cold water. Pat dry with paper towels. Pour crushed stuffing mix into a pie plate. Mix egg, milk, & honey in a small bowl. Dip each chicken piece in egg mixture & turn to coat completely. Roll each chicken piece in stuffing miw. Press crumbs onto chicken so they stick. Place chicken, meaty sides up, on a baking pan. Sprinkle with any remaining stuffing mix. Drizzle melted butter over chicken. Bake for 45-55 minutes or until no longer pink. Let stand for about 5 minutes to cool slightly.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey, even I could do this!  I am not good at fried chicken.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 1, 2004)

Me either! That's why I like this one so much! I can fry small pieces of chicken but when it comes to the big pieces, just forget it!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2004)

My biggest cooking challenges have been the simple stuff - fried chicken, gravy, and pie crust.  Getting better at all three, but still have MUCH room for improvement.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 1, 2004)

I hate my pie crust! Everyone else in my family loves it! So, I'm still working on it. I finally got the gravy down, I quit measuring anything for it. And I refuse to fry anything until I get my new deep fryer for Christmas!


----------

